# Frost !!!



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

We had our first frost on Thursday night  6 weeks before we normally should. It appears to have been very localized and we were among the lucky few that got hit. Cukes, beans, and cantaloupe are done. Tomatoes took a pretty good hit but the plants had a lot of foliage and only the outer layers seem to have been affected. It doesn't appear that any of the fruit was ruined. It looks like the corn is going to pull through also. What a lousy growing season.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Frost so soon? I'm in Canada and there's no frost here. You have some strange weather.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow. Keep that on your side side of the state. we still have corn and sun flowers that aren't even close to being ready to harvest.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

I feel your pain uncle Joe. I planted my first ever fall garden 3 weeks ago. Since then, the weather has been unseasonably cool for south Arkansas. Friends at work tell me not to worry, but..... I really want those greenbeans to put up. Only got 4 quarts this summer to preserve. Rest we ate, it had been so long for fresh ones.

Now I am going to enjoy the unseasonable coolness by turning on my attic fan today and doing some cleaning out.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Over the weekend I took a close look at everything. The tomato vines are all dying so I pulled off the larger ones and brought them inside to hopefully ripen. Corn looks good as well as the second planting of peas, beets, and broccoli. 
We have low rolling hills here. It appears that enough cold air settled into the hollow where the lower garden is planted to give us the frost. The corn is more at the top of the hill, about 20' higher than everything else. I guess that's what saved it.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I live right by Lake Erie, the lake keeps us warm right into November, no frost until then. Towns 10 miles south do get frost earlier though. Our only problem is when spring comes we stay cool right until the end of May or early June.


----------

